# Rattles etc!



## huftonr (Jun 26, 2016)

3 months into TT mk3 ownership. Car is performing well on the road but build quality issues are starting to annoy.

Noted for a while and now also confirmed by the missus the car suffers from a very noticeable and loose sounding rattle from just behind both driver and passenger seats (on anything but smooth roads). Could be the seats or the doors or the b-pillar, difficult to say. One of the air vents in the boot also routinely detaches itself. At least the dashboard remains solid.

This adds to the seatbelt that seems to have a life of its own, "twitching" away at least at lower speeds.

Not good for a £35k premium coupe.

A trip to the dealer beckons.

Anyone else suffered from such issues?


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

Your rattle doesn't sound anthing like the one I had, discussed in this post, does it?

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1254913

It was offten described as sounding behind the seats. Just in case.


----------



## TTGazza (Jun 13, 2016)

I also have a rattle from what appears to be the rear seats, it doesn't sound like the one posted earlier but the TTS is going in next week for the rattle and the rear suspension thumps to be sorted... I hope.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Luckily I don't have any rattles but I did notice yesterday that when it is not in use you can tuck the passenger seatbelt buckle into the slot on the B pillar. That keeps it from rattling against any other trim.


----------



## TTGazza (Jun 13, 2016)

I've had the rear suspension done, apparently this is a bulletin to all Audi dealers so they do know about the problem on earlier cars as mines Nov 15 build, it has made a huge difference as now SWMBO is now happy to passenger. The loud bang when hitting bumps has now gone and the ride is improved, the handling doesn't appear to have been compromised either. The only downside is there are rattles from both sides which appears to be coming from the door trim so it's going back in next week, fingers crossed they get it right this time as I was told they couldn't even hear the rattle from the rear seats.


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

only noises i have noticed is the seatbeat which squeaks away all the time at lower speeds which can be quite annoying, the wipers sometimes squeak as well as the window when going up and down


----------



## F1_STAR (Mar 11, 2015)

Mine was built in December 2014, delivered to me in January 2015. I think in the early ones they suffered with various rattles, as did mine, all sorted now. Hopefully they are ironing out all these problems now, my confidence in Audi is improving, having said in a previous post I was going to move on, however, I may have had a change in heart 

I think my general feeling of the car having now driven it for a good 18 months, is that it handles well, good solid engine and response, good transmission, looks and brakes.. Down side is the rattle issues linked with QC/build quality. Overall, a good solid, fun to drive car.


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

TTGazza said:


> I've had the rear suspension done, apparently this is a bulletin to all Audi dealers so they do know about the problem on earlier cars as mines Nov 15 build, it has made a huge difference as now SWMBO is now happy to passenger. The loud bang when hitting bumps has now gone and the ride is improved, the handling doesn't appear to have been compromised either. The only downside is there are rattles from both sides which appears to be coming from the door trim so it's going back in next week, fingers crossed they get it right this time as I was told they couldn't even hear the rattle from the rear seats.


hi there,

U mentioned about the rear suspension which was done. Was it the "thug" sound which was very obvious when U ride across roads with potholes or bumps? Wld U mind explaining wat yr experience was and how did Audi got this issue resolved & wat parts were changed?

Appreciate your input as I'm facing this "thug" sound in which I hv indicated to them that I will not allow them to strip my suspension system as the car is hardly 1,000Km!

Thks..


----------



## TTGazza (Jun 13, 2016)

After seeing on here that it wasn't just me hearing things and that some people had Audi replace some of the rear suspension parts under warranty I just visited the supplying dealer, they did initially say it wasn't a problem they were aware of but after taking one of their mechanics out in it he agreed that there was a problem. It was only after this that the workshop manager told me a bulletin had been issued regarding the rear suspension on the TTS. It did take them 3 days as apparently they weren't sent enough parts as it has the magnetic suspension which I thought was standard on the TTS. The sound was as if there was a plank of wood across the suspension of a flat bed truck and it felt as if there was no movement in it at all. Now thankfully rectified.


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

TTGazza said:


> After seeing on here that it wasn't just me hearing things and that some people had Audi replace some of the rear suspension parts under warranty I just visited the supplying dealer, they did initially say it wasn't a problem they were aware of but after taking one of their mechanics out in it he agreed that there was a problem. It was only after this that the workshop manager told me a bulletin had been issued regarding the rear suspension on the TTS. It did take them 3 days as apparently they weren't sent enough parts as it has the magnetic suspension which I thought was standard on the TTS. The sound was as if there was a plank of wood across the suspension of a flat bed truck and it felt as if there was no movement in it at all. Now thankfully rectified.


Hi, I appreciate and thk U very much for your clarification. Will take it up with Audi Msia with the hope tat they will do something abt it. . cheers


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

My TTS was in with the dealer a week or so ago, for an annoyingly loud rattle from the rear parcel shelf/seat area, suspension that was real loud and "boomy" and the front drivers seat right bolster squeaking.

Was told it was all sorted apart from the rattle, drove it home and suspension sounds exactly the same if not louder! They apparently/allegedly changed the rear top mounts but it obviously wasn't that causing it so its going back in a couple of weeks for the rattle (which they seem to have fixed but according to them don't think they have) so I'll see what they say this time.


----------



## PhilRTTS (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi,

Does anyone experiance an annoying squeak when they fold the wing mirrors in..


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yep my mirrors do that too!

There's a raised rubber (weather) seal it seems to be that rubbing when the mirror folds, on mine anyway


----------



## huftonr (Jun 26, 2016)

Car been in. They claimed it was the windows rattling (?). Anyway seems better now.


----------



## TTGazza (Jun 13, 2016)

Dano28 said:


> Yep my mirrors do that too!
> 
> There's a raised rubber (weather) seal it seems to be that rubbing when the mirror folds, on mine anyway


Mine does exactly the same as does my daughters A1 and seems to have done so from day one. I think I'll try some silicon spray on the joint and see what happens.


----------

